# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco CCNP Certification

## dsltts

Καλημερα σε ολους,
είμαι και εγώ ενας που προσπαθω και μου αρεσει ότι έχει σχέση με τα δικτυακά.
μόλις πριν λίγες εβδομάδες πήρα την πιστοποίηση CCNA και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα,
αρχηκά τι μπορώ να κάνω με αυτό το χαρτί, πελάτες σε εταιρίες πληροφορικής ζητάνε οι εταιρίες που τους υποστηρίζει να έχουν τέτειο χαρτί? υπογράφουν έργα που να έχει σχέση με σχεδιασμό και υλοποίηση δικτύων?
Μετά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το CCNP που θα μπορούσα να το παρακολουθήσω,(είμαι από θεσσαλονίκη) και αν μπορώ να δώσω εξετάσεις στην ελλάδα,( νομίζω παλαιότερα είχα ακούσει ότι εξωτερικό μόνο έχει να δόσουμε εξετάσεις).
Και κάτι γενικό και "σχετικό", αν καθπήσω μόνος να διαβάσω το CCNP, πως ακούγεται?δύσκολο/ ακατόρθοτο? πότε θα αλλάξει η ύλη για το CCNP, ρωτάς για να μην αρχήσω να διαβάζω τώρα , αλλάξει η ύλη και όταν δώσω είμαι εκτός ύλης. 
Τελευταίο, που μπορώ να βρώ ύλη για Pdf? ποια version?
Όποια πληροφορία , θα χαρώ να μου στείλετε.......είμαι καινούριος στον χώρο, και μου έχει αρέσει πάρα πολύ, φυσικά ακόμη στο θεωριτικό κομάτι.....αλλά δεν πειράζει , ίσως κάποιος μας εμπιστευτεί και εμάς τους νέους. όλοι απο κάπου αρχήζουν.....
Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων.

----------


## taxiarxos

Μπορείς να μου πείς τι ερωτήσεις είχε στο CCNA????

Έχεις σχετικό υλικό ώστε να διαβάσω να δοκιμάσω και εγώ την τύχη μου????

Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## Zer0c00L

γεια σου φιλε μου
για να αποκτησεις προσβαση σε υλικο μορφης pdf που λες θα πρεπει να κανεις το εξης

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/ne...eAStudent.html

πραγμα που επειδη λες οτι πηρες το CCNA θα πρεπει να εχεις προσβαση σε αυτη την σελιδα 

http://cisco.netacad.net

τωρα για το CCNP που ρωτας αν μπορεις να δωσεις εξετασεις θα πρεπει να ρωτησεις στην ΕΛΛΗΝΟΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ αν υπαρχει στην ελλαδα κατι αυτοι θα ξερουν.

Ως πιστοποιηση οτι γνωριζεις απο δικτυα και απο συσκευες της CISCO που τις συναντας σε ολες τις μεγαλες εταιρειες ειναι ενα καλο χαρτι σε σχεση με αλλους.

τωρα για το τι κανει η πιστοποιηση αυτη στην ελλαδα (το αφηνω να απαντησουν αλλοι) διοτι εμενα ουτε στον ιδιωτικο τομεα αλλα ουτε στο δημοσιο βοηθησε στο οικονομικο κομματι απο μερια γνωσεων ναι αλλα μεχρι εκει.

αν θες να κανεις καριερα και χρηματα μονο στο εξωτερικο δινει αυτο το χαρτι και ειδικα αν παρεις το CCIE (Expert)

Σχετικα με την υλη αν εχετε υπομονη μεχρι το βραδυ θα την ανεβασω στο Rapidshare οτι αφορα το CISCO CCNA VERSION 4.0 Student Version ειναι αρχεια απο 50-100ΜΒ για να ξερετε επισης θα ανεβασω οτι αλλο βρω και το Packet Tracer 5.0 

*δεν ξερω αν το επιτρεπουν οι υπευθυνοι να δωσω τα λινκ εδω περα το βραδυ αν θελουν ας μου απαντησουν* αλλιως οποιος θελει μεσω P.M θα κοιταξω μηπως και υπαρχει FTP Public Access ωστε να τα κατεβασετε μονοι σας

τα λεμε το βραδυ

Ευχαριστω και ελπιζω να σας βοηθησουν.

ειναι η υλη που διαβαζει ο μαθητης (ηλεκτρονικη μορφη)

----------


## dsltts

ευχαριστώ φίλε Zer0c00L,
Δεν ξέρω τις γνώσεις σου.....αλλά φαίνεσαι σχετικός και απογοητευμένος όπως και πάρα πολύ για αυτη την χώρα..... για το πως μας αντιμετοπίζουν.
πολλές φορές μου έχει περάσει από το μυαλό για έξω αλλά δύσκολη απόφαση.
ναi έχω παρει το ccna, απλά έχω να πω ότι θέλει ένα 5 μηνο καλό διάβασμα.....αφοσίωση πολύ.
ετσι θα κάνω,θα περάσω από την αμερικάνικη...........
καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.......
πάντως δεν 8υμάμαι πολλά από τις ερωτήσεις λόγο άγχους εκείνης της ημέρας......πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι με το διάβασμα που προείπα.....περνάς........απλά θέλει να βρείς και πολλά pdf με ερωτοαπαντήσεις.......

----------


## Zer0c00L

οποιος φιλος θελει να διαβασει την υλη για μαθητες του *CCNA Student Version 4.0* (οτι διδασκουν) μαζι με το προγραμμα εξομειωσης Packet Tracer θα ανεβουν ολα στο Rapidshare και θα ειναι διαθεσιμα σε οποιον τα ζητησει μεσω P.M 

υποψιν τα αρχεια της υλης ειναι απο 28-53ΜΒ ενω το προγραμμα ειναι 92ΜΒ

----------


## dsltts

εσύ με τι ασχολείσαι?
από αυ΄τα που διάβασα καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεισ το CCNA......
έχεις κάτι συγκεκρημένο για το CCNP?

........Auto merged post: dsltts πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και κάτι ακόμα....
τι είναι το PM?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> εσύ με τι ασχολείσαι?
> από αυ΄τα που διάβασα καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεισ το CCNA......
> έχεις κάτι συγκεκρημένο για το CCNP?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: dsltts πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> και κάτι ακόμα....
> τι είναι το PM?


ενα...ενα

εγω εχω ολες τις πιστοποιησεις της CISCO που χρησιμευουν στο αντικειμενο της εργασιας μου.

η σχεση μου απλα με τα CISCO ειναι οτι ειμαστε Cisco Network Academy Program (η σχολη οπου εργαζομαι) και χρειαζομουν να παρω και αυτο το χαρτι του Instructor ωστε να μπορω να διδαξω σε μαθητες (αν και δεν το κανω διοτι δεν μου αρεσει ειμαι του τεχνικου κομματιου εγω.)

P.M = Personal Message = Προσωπικο Μηνυμα

επειδη ισως απαγορευεται απο την CISCO η απο το www.adslgr.com να ποσταρω LIVE LINKS απο RAPIDSHARE που εχουν την ΥΛΗ για μαθητες που παρακολουθουν το CCNA (Last Version 4.0) για αυτο ειπα να μου πουν οποιος θελει την ΥΛΗ να του δωσω τα LINKS γιατι κανονικα προσβαση σε αυτα εχουν μονο οι ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΕΣ CISCO και οι ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ/ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ. 

προς το παρων βρηκα μονο για το CCNA αν βρω για CCNP η CCIE θα τα βαλω και αυτα.

----------


## gatoulas

> Καλημερα σε ολους,
> είμαι και εγώ ενας που προσπαθω και μου αρεσει ότι έχει σχέση με τα δικτυακά.
> μόλις πριν λίγες εβδομάδες πήρα την πιστοποίηση CCNA και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα,


Συγχαρητήρια. Σου πήρε λίγο καιρό από ότι καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ο επιμένων νικά!



> αρχηκά τι μπορώ να κάνω με αυτό το χαρτί, πελάτες σε εταιρίες πληροφορικής ζητάνε οι εταιρίες που τους υποστηρίζει να έχουν τέτειο χαρτί? υπογράφουν έργα που να έχει σχέση με σχεδιασμό και υλοποίηση δικτύων?


Πολλά και τίποτα.
Όχι
Σε καμμία περίφτωση



> Μετά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το CCNP που θα μπορούσα να το παρακολουθήσω,(είμαι από θεσσαλονίκη) και αν μπορώ να δώσω εξετάσεις στην ελλάδα,( νομίζω παλαιότερα είχα ακούσει ότι εξωτερικό μόνο έχει να δόσουμε εξετάσεις).


Στο εξωτερικό δίνεις μέρος του CCIE.
CCNP δίνεις κανονικά στην ελλάδα.



> Και κάτι γενικό και "σχετικό", αν καθπήσω μόνος να διαβάσω το CCNP, πως ακούγεται?δύσκολο/ ακατόρθοτο? πότε θα αλλάξει η ύλη για το CCNP, ρωτάς για να μην αρχήσω να διαβάζω τώρα , αλλάξει η ύλη και όταν δώσω είμαι εκτός ύλης. 
> Τελευταίο, που μπορώ να βρώ ύλη για Pdf? ποια version?


Ακατόρθωτο δεν είναι τίποτα. Βέβαια εξαρτάται απο το υπόβαθρο του καθενός.



> Όποια πληροφορία , θα χαρώ να μου στείλετε.......είμαι καινούριος στον χώρο, και μου έχει αρέσει πάρα πολύ, φυσικά ακόμη στο θεωριτικό κομάτι.....αλλά δεν πειράζει , ίσως κάποιος μας εμπιστευτεί και εμάς τους νέους. όλοι απο κάπου αρχήζουν.....
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων.


Από την ορθογραφία πρώτα αγαπητέ.
Επίσης, όταν κάποιος θέλει να τον εμπιστευτούν πρέπει να εμπιστευτεί πρώτα τον εαυτό του και να βρέξει κ...  :Censored:  για να πιάσει ψάρι.
Έλα τη δευτέρα να σου λύσω τις απορίες από κοντά. 
Big Brother Is Watching You  :Whistle:

----------


## eXpLoDeR

εγω πάντως είχα παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα ccna πριν 2 χρόνια αλλα ακόμα δε το πήρα απόφαση να παω να δώσω εξετάσεις (αφού άλαξε και η ύλη!) μιας και το χαρτί απλα δε το ζητάει κανείς παρα μόνο απλα να ΞΕΡΕΙΣ...
Εννοείται οτι θα δώσω σε κάποια στιγμή βεβαια απλα who knows when  :Smile:

----------


## karavagos

> ενα...ενα
> 
> εγω εχω ολες τις πιστοποιησεις της CISCO που χρησιμευουν στο αντικειμενο της εργασιας μου.
> 
> η σχεση μου απλα με τα CISCO ειναι οτι ειμαστε Cisco Network Academy Program (η σχολη οπου εργαζομαι) και χρειαζομουν να παρω και αυτο το χαρτι του Instructor ωστε να μπορω να διδαξω σε μαθητες (αν και δεν το κανω διοτι δεν μου αρεσει ειμαι του τεχνικου κομματιου εγω.)
> 
> P.M = Personal Message = Προσωπικο Μηνυμα
> 
> επειδη ισως απαγορευεται απο την CISCO η απο το www.adslgr.com να ποσταρω LIVE LINKS απο RAPIDSHARE που εχουν την ΥΛΗ για μαθητες που παρακολουθουν το CCNA (Last Version 4.0) για αυτο ειπα να μου πουν οποιος θελει την ΥΛΗ να του δωσω τα LINKS γιατι κανονικα προσβαση σε αυτα εχουν μονο οι ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΕΣ CISCO και οι ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ/ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ. 
> ...


Φίλε μου, καλύτερα να σταματήσεις τα σχετικά με δωρεάν διάθεση της ύλης μηνύματα.
Αν είσαι και Academy Instructor, ένας λόγος παραπάνω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ελα φιλε μου οπως ειπα ξερω οτι αυτο ισως δεν το επιτρεπει η CISCO η παρουσα σελιδα για αυτο και δεν εχω ανεβασει τιποτα links εδω.

κανεις ομως δεν μπορει να μου απαγορευσει να τα εχω στο rapidshare για χρηση αν χρειαστει οπως και να τα δωσω σε καποιον που διαβαζει για να δωσει μεσω πμ.

τωρα σε αυτο που λες οτι δεν πρεπει να το κανω επειδη η σχολη μου ειναι ακαδημια και εγω instructor το γνωριζω οτι δεν πρεπει να το κανω συμφωνα με την αποψη σου θα πρεπει να αφησω τους φιλους να "ψαχνονται" να βρουν την υλη η να πανε να γραφτουν σε καποια ακαδημια για μαθηματα (και αυτο ειπα σε φιλο που ζητησε για το CCNP) αλλα υπαρχουν ενεργες σχολες αυτη την περιοδο για μαθηματα? γιατι απο οσο γνωριζω ουτε ο ΟΑΕΔ εγκρινει προγραμμα για CISCO αλλα θα πρεπει να πληρωσει καποιος για να κανει μαθηματα.

προσεξε δεν τα λεω για να δικαιλογηθω ξερω οτι αυτο που κανω δεν ειναι σωστο και για να ειμαι ενταξει απεναντι προς ολους θα πω οτι πλεον δεν θα δωσω σε κανεναν απο εδω και περα την υλη.

οποιος θελει να βρει την υλη και να διαβασει ας κοιταξει εδω http://cisco.netacad.net να γραφτει σε ακαδημια και να του δωσουν προσβαση στην υλη.

λυπαμαι παιδια αλλα αφου διαμαρτυρηθηκε εστω και ενας εγω ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να σταματησω την διαθεση.

----------


## dsltts

Ποιος να είναι αυτός ο γατούλας?
τι έχεις με τα σπουργίτια? ειναι ενα θέμα που θα το συζητήσουμε την Δευτέρα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

οποιος θελει την ΥΛΗ για το CISCO CCNA η CCNP η CCIE να απευθυνθει σε καποια σχολη της CISCO στην περιοχη που κατοικει http://cisco.netacad.net να γραφτει ως μαθητης και να παρει νομιμα προσβαση.

αποστολη υλης μεσω Π.Μ δεν γινεται.

απο την στιγμη που αντιδρασε ενας φιλος εδω μεσα και ειπε οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ πρεπει να ΣΕΒΑΣΤΩ την αποψη του και να ΑΡΝΗΘΩ να στειλω την ΥΛΗ στον οποιοδηποτε φιλο.

----------


## karavagos

> λυπαμαι παιδια αλλα αφου διαμαρτυρηθηκε εστω και ενας εγω ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να σταματησω την διαθεση.





> απο την στιγμη που αντιδρασε ενας φιλος εδω μεσα και ειπε οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ πρεπει να ΣΕΒΑΣΤΩ την αποψη του και να ΑΡΝΗΘΩ να στειλω την ΥΛΗ στον οποιοδηποτε φιλο.


Φίλε μου, δεν είναι θέμα να σεβαστείς την άποψή μου, ούτε στην επέβαλα με το ζόρι (μπορείς και να με αγνοήσεις πλήρως). Όμως αν δεν γνωρίζεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου, μην προσπαθείς να δικαιολογηθείς μεταφέροντας τις ευθύνες αλλού.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φίλε μου, δεν είναι θέμα να σεβαστείς την άποψή μου, ούτε στην επέβαλα με το ζόρι (μπορείς και να με αγνοήσεις πλήρως). Όμως αν δεν γνωρίζεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου, μην προσπαθείς να δικαιολογηθείς μεταφέροντας τις ευθύνες αλλού.


φιλε μου καταρχην σεβομαι ολες τις αποψεις μπορει να τις θεωρω σωστες/λαθος δεν εχει σημασια και τοσο για μενα ειναι η αποψη του καθενα (με αυτες τις αρχες εχω μεγαλωσει και πλεον δεν μπορω να τις αλλαξω βλεπεις εχω και καποια ηλικια).

γνωριζω ποιες ειναι οι υποχρεωσεις μου οπως και τα δικαιωματα μου (παντα το ξερω αυτο) απλα θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο επιβλαβες για την CISCO που δινω τα PDF με την υλη για το CCNA 4.0 εδω υπαρχουν ...μυρια σελιδες που εχουν τις λυσεις για τις εξετασεις ακομα και για τις τελικες.

πριν το κανω αυτο ρωτησα αυτους που επρεπε αν κατι τετοιο ειναι παρανομο η νομιμο (εκει υπηρχε μια διχογνωμια γιατι σου λεει κανονικα οτι ο μαθητης πρεπει να γραφτει σε ακαδημια να παρακολουθησει μαθηματα και να του δωθει προσβαση στην υλη) και ελαβα μονος την αποφαση να ανεβασω την υλη και αν καποιος διαμαρτυρηθει απλα να σταματησω να την δινω.

υποψιν την υλη για διαβασμα δινω (δεν δινω απαντησεις στις εξετασεις)

αν νομισες οτι προσπαθω να δικαιολογηθω η να ριξω τις ευθυνες αλλου σου ζητω συγνωμη.

----------


## mspant

@Zer0c00L

ενδιαφέρομαι για το ccsp , πήρα το ccna πριν ένα χρόνο λίγο πριν τη λήξη της προηγούμενης ύλης,
έχεις κάποια ακαδημία υπόψιν σου προς Ρέθυμνο/Χανιά μεριά ;

Σε ποιό ιιεκ είσαι υφηγητής ;
Είχα παρακολουθήσει την ύλη για το ccna σε αυτό που είναι στη Ρεθύμνου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> @Zer0c00L
> 
> ενδιαφέρομαι για το ccsp , πήρα το ccna πριν ένα χρόνο λίγο πριν τη λήξη της προηγούμενης ύλης,
> έχεις κάποια ακαδημία υπόψιν σου προς Ρέθυμνο/Χανιά μεριά ;
> 
> Σε ποιό ιιεκ είσαι υφηγητής ;
> Είχα παρακολουθήσει την ύλη για το ccna σε αυτό που είναι στη Ρεθύμνου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.


επισης και εγω ημουν τυχερος/ατυχος με το CCNA εδωσα με το παλιο (αλλοι συναδελφοι εδωσαν με το νεο το οποιο ετσι οπως βλεπω την υλη και τα δειγματα απο τις εξετασεις μου φαινεται πιο ευκολο καθως και εχουν αφαιρεσει αχρηστη υλη που υπηρχε στο 3.1.

για το πρωτο που ρωτησες δες τα παρακατω στοιχεια ειναι απο το http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/locat...assLocator.jsp

3034463 Centre for Technological Research Local Heraklion Crete Greece +302810379378  


3047046 Computer Center Local Crete  Greece +30 28310 58370 

3047027 ITEC Local Heraklion Crete Greece +30 2810 300390 

3020495 PINEP CRETE Local Iraklio, Crete  Greece 6972-231400 

3019319 Polytechnic University of Crete Local Akrotiri, Chania  Greece 2821037502 

3019320 Technological Educational Institute of Crete Local Heraklion  Greece 28410-91107 

3034043 Technological Educational Institute of Crete-Chania Local Chania  Crete Greece +30 2821 023059 

18415 University of Crete Local, Regional Heraklion  Greece (0)30 81 393317

3019322 Vocational Training Center of Chamber of Heraklio Local Heraklio  Greece 2810342136 

για το αλλο που ρωτας δουλευω σε (Κ.Ε.Κ) Κεντρο Επαγγελματικης Καταρτισης (ξερεις αυτα που επιδοτουν τους ανεργους/εργαζομενους για σεμιναρια τα οποια πληρωνονται απο τον ΟΑΕΔ και την Ε.Ε)

πηρα το certification του instructor αλλα εχουμε ηδη στην σχολη αλλους που ασχολουνται (εγω απλα το πηρα για να εμπλουτισω τις γνωσεις μου με κατι παραπανω και αν τυχον χρειαστει ποτε να αναπληρωσω κανεναν)

ελπιζω να βρεις αυτο που ζητας αλλιως μπορεις να μιλησεις με αυτους να σου πουν περισσοτερα

42567 Hellenic American Union Regional, Local Athens  Greece +30 210 3680900

----------


## sijune

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Απο καθαρή εμπειρία σχετικά με τα Cisco και τα Cisco Certs έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να πιστεύω οτι δεν αξίζει 100% η όλη διαδρομή.

Να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι έχω CCSP πέρασα CCIE Security Written και ετοιμάζομαι για το Lab. Ο λόγος που συνεχίζω είναι καθαρά για την γνώση και την πρόκληση. Δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι το έχω μετανιώσει γιατί το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο που πέρνεις είναι πολύ δυνατό αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιούν οι πάντες Cisco. 

Έτσι όταν πάς κάπου που έχουν juniper π.χ αναγκάζεσαι να μάθεις ΚΑΙ juniper κ.ο.κ

Το κακό είναι οτι γίνεσαι πολύ vendor specific και προκειμένου να αποδώσεις με αυτά που ξέρεις μόνο σε περιβάλλον ISP θα σου δωθεί αντίστοιχος εξοπλισμός.

Όσον αφορά τις ακαδημίες για μαθήματα CCNA μακριά, τσάμπα τα λεφτά, δεν έχω πληρώσει δραχμή παρα μόνο για εξέταστρα, υπάρχουν simulators π.χ boson για ccna ακόμα και ccnp αν δεν μπορείτε να βρείτε real εξοπλισμό που κάνουν παπάδες.

Hard Copy τα βιβλία αλλιώς εκτύπώστε e-books και βήμα βήμα με simulator παρέα. H Sybex επίσης έχει πολύ καλά βιβλία με πολύ καλά παραδείγματα.

----------


## karavagos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Απο καθαρή εμπειρία σχετικά με τα Cisco και τα Cisco Certs έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να πιστεύω οτι δεν αξίζει 100% η όλη διαδρομή.
> 
> Να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι έχω CCSP πέρασα CCIE Security Written και ετοιμάζομαι για το Lab. Ο λόγος που συνεχίζω είναι καθαρά για την γνώση και την πρόκληση. Δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι το έχω μετανιώσει γιατί το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο που πέρνεις είναι πολύ δυνατό αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιούν οι πάντες Cisco. 
> 
> Έτσι όταν πάς κάπου που έχουν juniper π.χ αναγκάζεσαι να μάθεις ΚΑΙ juniper κ.ο.κ
> 
> Το κακό είναι οτι γίνεσαι πολύ vendor specific και προκειμένου να αποδώσεις με αυτά που ξέρεις μόνο σε περιβάλλον ISP θα σου δωθεί αντίστοιχος εξοπλισμός.


Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αξίζει 200%. Αρκεί να το πάρεις στα σοβαρά το θέμα.
Είναι υπερπολύτιμη η εμπειρία της προετοιμασίας για το lab (τα γραπτά tests τα θεωρώ ψιλοάχρηστα με τον τρόπο που γίνονται), αρκεί να το προγραμματίσεις σωστά και να είσαι διατεθιμένος να θυσιάσεις πολύ ελεύθερο και μη χρόνο.

Τα μηχανήματα της Cisco είναι πολύ μεγάλη σχολή. Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους vendors. Αν έχεις τις θεωρητικές βάσεις και μάθεις κάποιον vendor πολύ καλά, ο επόμενος vendor μαθαίνεται σε πολύ μικρότερο χρόνο. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση (κατ'εμέ) : η πρακτική/εργασιακή εμπειρία. Με τα βιβλία και τα simulators μπαίνεις απλά στο κλίμα.

----------


## sijune

> Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αξίζει 200%. Αρκεί να το πάρεις στα σοβαρά το θέμα.
> Είναι υπερπολύτιμη η εμπειρία της προετοιμασίας για το lab (τα γραπτά tests τα θεωρώ ψιλοάχρηστα με τον τρόπο που γίνονται), αρκεί να το προγραμματίσεις σωστά και να είσαι διατεθιμένος να θυσιάσεις πολύ ελεύθερο και μη χρόνο.
> 
> Τα μηχανήματα της Cisco είναι πολύ μεγάλη σχολή. Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους vendors. Αν έχεις τις θεωρητικές βάσεις και μάθεις κάποιον vendor πολύ καλά, ο επόμενος vendor μαθαίνεται σε πολύ μικρότερο χρόνο. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση (κατ'εμέ) : η πρακτική/εργασιακή εμπειρία. Με τα βιβλία και τα simulators μπαίνεις απλά στο κλίμα.


Ποιός εργοδότης θα σου εμπιστευτεί ρε karavago εξοπλισμό όταν είσαι 21 και μόλις ξεκινάς, για να κανεις εσύ practice για το ccna ? 

Ξέρεις πολλούς ? εκτός και αν δουλεύεις στον OTE που τα cisco τα έχουν με τα τσουβάλια  :Smile:  

Ο Simulator είναι must,  εκει μπορείς να παίξεις μπάλα να δοκιμάσεις πράγματα να μάθεις απο τα λάθη σου, να δείς τεχνολογίες. Απο routing/switching μέχρι PIX.

Σε αυτό για την εργασιακή εμπειρία και περι vendors έχεις δίκιο, αν και πλέον όλα ίδια ειναι... 

Αντε να δούμε όμως ποτε θα βγάλει η Cisco ένα σωστο IDS/IPS  :Thumb down: 

Μπορώ να σου πώ οτι τα γραπτά ήταν αρκετά δύσκολα με έξυπνες ερωτήσεις και πολλές παγίδες. Αν δεν έχεις πρακτική εμπειρία θα έχεις πρόβλημα. 

To lab είναι μαγεία και ειδικά το Security που θέλει παραπάνω γνώση.

----------


## karavagos

> Ποιός εργοδότης θα σου εμπιστευτεί ρε karavago εξοπλισμό όταν είσαι 21 και μόλις ξεκινάς, για να κανεις εσύ practice για το ccna ? 
> 
> Ξέρεις πολλούς ? εκτός και αν δουλεύεις στον OTE που τα cisco τα έχουν με τα τσουβάλια


Θα πρέπει να του αποδείξεις ότι μπορεί να σε επιστευτεί. Η ηλικία δεν παίζει και τόσο ρόλο.
Παλιά ήταν πιο εύκολα γιατί ήταν μικρότερος ο ανταγωνισμός, τώρα είναι πιο εύκολα γιατί υπάρχουν άπειρα βοηθήματα για εκπαίδευση.

----------


## sijune

Εν μέρει ισχύει αυτό που λές. Και εγώ πιστύεω οτι η ηλικία όντως δεν παίζει ρόλο αλλα υπάρχει τόσος κομπλεξισμός στην "αγορά" που για να σε εμπιστευτεί όπως λές κάποιος θα πρέπει να περάσει τουλάχιστον ένας χρόνος και να έχεις κάνει παντώς είδους χαιμαλίκι. 

Ας μην ξεφεύγουμε όμως απο το τοπικ, γιατί η συζήτηση αυτή είναι πολύ μεγάλη. 

Στο προκείμενο κατα την άποψη μου, το CCNP το πέρνεις και με την χρήση Simulator. Το CCSP όχι, ομοίως και το CCVP.

Tο CCNA κατ'εμέ είναι μακράν πιο δύσκολο, τουλάχιστον η παλιά version γιατί έπρεπε  να καλύψεις πολλαπλά topics. 

Τα CCSP,CCNP,CCVP επείδη χωρίζονται σε 5 επιμέρους διαγωνίσματα το καθένα(για τα 2 πρώτα σίγουρα) εστιάζουν σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα το καθένα οπότε δεν χάνεις την μπάλα. 

Τα resources όπως είπε και o karavagos είναι άπειρα ειδικά το site της cisco είναι μεγάλο βοήθημα οπότε όποιος την ψάχνει βρίσκει.

Για το CCIE τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά δύσκολα και απαιτεί μεγάλη εργασιακή εμπειρία σε άπειρα topics και σε μεγάλο βάθος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

οποιος θελει την υλη για το CISCO CCNA ας δει εδω πως μπορει να αποκτησει προσβαση :

http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/locat...assLocator.jsp

η να μιλησει με αυτους εδω :

42567 Hellenic American Union Regional, Local Athens Greece +30 210 3680900

απο εκει και περα υπαρχει οπως ειπαν τα παιδια εδω αρκετοι simulators οπως packet tracer (cisco) , boson , netsim κτλ και σε ενημερωμενα βιβλιοπωλεια αρκετα βιβλια.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εν μέρει ισχύει αυτό που λές. Και εγώ πιστύεω οτι η ηλικία όντως δεν παίζει ρόλο αλλα υπάρχει τόσος κομπλεξισμός στην "αγορά" που για να σε εμπιστευτεί όπως λές κάποιος θα πρέπει να περάσει τουλάχιστον ένας χρόνος και να έχεις κάνει παντώς είδους χαιμαλίκι. 
> 
> Ας μην ξεφεύγουμε όμως απο το τοπικ, γιατί η συζήτηση αυτή είναι πολύ μεγάλη. 
> 
> Στο προκείμενο κατα την άποψη μου, το CCNP το πέρνεις και με την χρήση Simulator. Το CCSP όχι, ομοίως και το CCVP.
> 
> Tο CCNA κατ'εμέ είναι μακράν πιο δύσκολο, τουλάχιστον η παλιά version γιατί έπρεπε να καλύψεις πολλαπλά topics. 
> 
> Τα CCSP,CCNP,CCVP επείδη χωρίζονται σε 5 επιμέρους διαγωνίσματα το καθένα(για τα 2 πρώτα σίγουρα) εστιάζουν σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα το καθένα οπότε δεν χάνεις την μπάλα. 
> ...


για το CCNA εχω να πω οτι στην 4.0 εκδοση του ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο την 3.1
για τα CCNP και CCIE θα συμφωνησω με τους φιλους θελει εμπειρια και διαβασμα αρκετο.

αλλα το κυριοτερο για μενα ειναι να υπαρχει ο εξοπλισμος (ετσι εμαθα εγω που ειμαι ανθρωπος της πραξης) αν δεν πεσεις πανω στα μηχανακια και παλεψεις με τις λειτουργιες τους δεν μαθαινεις.

καλα τα βιβλια , καλα οι simulators αλλα το πραγματικο μπροστα σου ειναι το καλυτερο.

----------


## dmyl

Γεια σας και απο εμενα
Θα ηθελα να μπω λιγο στο thread και να καταθεσω την δικη μου εμπειρια μιας και ειμαι και εγω ενας Cisco Certified Network Prof. (CCNP).
Εγω ακολουθησα μια μεθοδο η οποια ειναι ισως η πιο διαδεδομενη στο εξωτερικο (οσον αφορα τους standalone cisco participants) οπου ακουει στο:
1) γνωριζεις η φροντιζεις να μαθεις τι ειναι αυτο που θες να μαθεις-πιστοποιηθεις (CCNA/CCNP/CCVP/CCIE etc etc)
2)φροντιζεις να αναλυσεις την υλη επιγραμματικα απο τι απαρτιζεται
3)βρισκεις αντιστοιχο CISCO εξοπλισμο (routers and switches) και αναλογα τις επιθυμιες σου τους προμηθευεσε
4)βρισκεις την αντιστοιχη βιβλιογραφια σε πληρη εκδοση
5) αρχιζεις το διαβασμα και το hands on expirience
6)δοκιμαζεσαι στα διαφορα τεστ που κυκλοφορουν
7) νιοθεις ετοιμος και σιγουρος και δινεις εξετασεις
8) περνας τη μια εξεταση και συνεχιζεις με τις επομενες.

Αγαπητοι Φιλοι εγω διαλεξα αυτην την μεθοδο και πιστευω σε ενα αρκετα καλο διαστημα εγινα CCNP certified τα μηχανηματα τα διαλεξα και τα αγορασα απο το ebay σε ενα κοστος (3 switches and 4 routers plus a rack) των 2000 ευρω και με ενα συνολικο κοστος των 3000 ευρω συμπεριλαμβανομενου βιβλιων και εξεταστρα καταφερα να πιστοποιηθω.

Το κοστος δεν ειναι μεγαλο συγκριτικα με το κοστος αν θα πηγαινα σε μια ακαδημια οπου τοτε (αρχες 2007) ζηταγαν για CCNA + CCNP πανω απο 8000 ευρω. 

Μιας και εργαζομαι σε εταιρια τηλεπικοινωνιων εχω συναντησει πολλους που εχουν πιστοποιησεις και  ο λογος που εχουν απαξιωθει καπως αυτες οι πιστοποιησεις απο τους αντιστοιχους εργοδοτες ειναι οτι εμφανιζονται καπιοι οπου πιστοποιηθηκαν με λαθος τροπους
πχ simulators και καθολου πρακτικη εμπειρια
πχ διαβαζω τα τεστ και παω με αυτα και δινω
πχ διαβαζα καποτε ασχοληθηκα και μετα τα παρατησα αλλα αναφερω οτι ειμαι γνωστης και Certified.


(Υ.Γ. θα υπαρξουν πολλοι που θα απαντησουν οτι με τα Simulators μια χαρα διαβαζεις και τα καταφερνεις ολα και ειναι ενταξει μπλα μπλα μπλα να ειναι σιγουρος οποιος πιστευει αυτα οτι το επαγγελματικο επιπεδο του καθενος δεν υποδηλωνεται μονο με ενα χαρτι αλλα αλλα με την καθημερινη αποδειξη των γνωσεων του και των δυνατοτητων του)

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## lambroukos13

++++10000000 :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα
> Θα ηθελα να μπω λιγο στο thread και να καταθεσω την δικη μου εμπειρια μιας και ειμαι και εγω ενας Cisco Certified Network Prof. (CCNP).
> Εγω ακολουθησα μια μεθοδο η οποια ειναι ισως η πιο διαδεδομενη στο εξωτερικο (οσον αφορα τους standalone cisco participants) οπου ακουει στο:
> 1) γνωριζεις η φροντιζεις να μαθεις τι ειναι αυτο που θες να μαθεις-πιστοποιηθεις (CCNA/CCNP/CCVP/CCIE etc etc)
> 2)φροντιζεις να αναλυσεις την υλη επιγραμματικα απο τι απαρτιζεται
> 3)βρισκεις αντιστοιχο CISCO εξοπλισμο (routers and switches) και αναλογα τις επιθυμιες σου τους προμηθευεσε
> 4)βρισκεις την αντιστοιχη βιβλιογραφια σε πληρη εκδοση
> 5) αρχιζεις το διαβασμα και το hands on expirience
> 6)δοκιμαζεσαι στα διαφορα τεστ που κυκλοφορουν
> ...


με καλυψες απολυτα φιλε μου η "πρακτικη" βοηθαει καλυτερα απο τις "εξομειωσεις"

βεβαια ανηκω στην κατηγορια αυτων που τα εκανα και τα δυο.

για αυτο και εχω ολες τις πιστοποιησεις που με ενδιαφερουν για την εργασια μου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Cisco Networking Academy Program 
Οκτώβριος 2008

Σπούδασε Τεχνικός Ενσύρματων και Ασύρματων Δικτύων
στη Μεγαλύτερη Ακαδημία Δικτύωσης Cisco της Ελλάδας

Πρόγραμμα e-learning που σε συνδυασμό με πρακτική εξάσκηση διδάσκει σχεδιασμό, εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση ενσύρματων και ασύρματων δικτύων.

Υψηλή επαγγελματική κατάρτιση με ακαδημαϊκά προγράμματα (CCNA, CCNP, Wireless LANs, Network Security) που οδηγούν σε πιστοποιήσεις από την Cisco με παγκόσμια αναγνώριση.

10+1 Πλεονεκτήματα της Ακαδημίας μας: 
1) 1 προς 1 (οι σπουδαστές μας δεν μοιράζονται τη χρήση μηχανημάτων -routers, switches).
2) Τεχνολογία Σύγχρονη.
3) Καθηγητές καθηγητών (οι καθηγητές μας ήταν οι πρώτοι που εκπαίδευσαν και πιστοποίησαν άλλους καθηγητές).
4) Επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις.
5) Επιτυχία στη ζωή (το 98% των αποφοίτων μας είναι ενεργοί στην αγορά εργασίας). 
6) Υποστήριξη σταδιοδρομίας.
7) Υποτροφίες – Παροχές – Δώρα.
8) Συσσωρευμένη γνώση και εμπειρία (50ετής εμπειρία στον τομέα της Εκπαίδευσης με διεθνή πιστοποίηση).
9) Σωστό εκπαιδευτικό περιβάλλον.
10) Σεβαστή παρουσία στο χώρο των δικτύων.
10 + 1) Απεριόριστη δωρεάν πρακτική εξάσκηση των σπουδαστών στα εργαστήρια.

Η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση προσφέρει τα ακόλουθα προγράμματα:  
CCNA - Cisco Certified Network Associate
CCNP - Cisco Certified Network Professional
FWL - Fundamentals of Wireless LANs
NS - Network Security
Νέα τμήματα ξεκινούν μέσα Οκτωβρίου. Οι εγγραφές είναι σε εξέλιξη.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες κάντε κλικ εδώ.
E-mail : cnap@hau.gr
Τηλ. 210 3680966, 210 3680066, 210 3680912
http://ccms.hau.gr/newsletters/Newsl...9-18.4.el.html

αυτο μου ηρθε μεσω email αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος ας ριξει μια ματια.

----------


## dmyl

Επισης μια ενδιαφερουσα πληροφορια ειναι ενας καταλογος οπου επισυναπτς ενα λινκ
με κοστος προγραμματων πιστοποιησεων.

http://www.ictc.gr/PDF/ICTCprogrammse-book.pdf

----------


## Zer0c00L

συμφωνω το οτι το οικονομικο ζητημα ειναι το πιο κρισιμο αλλα θα πρεπει ο ενδιαφερομενος να ζυγισει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της ενεργειας του αυτης το να παρει καποια πιστοποιηση διοτι οπως ξερετε οι εταιρειες δεν αναγνωριζουν τα πτυχια τις περισσοτερες φορες θα αναγνωρισουν τις πιστοποιησεις? εδω προσλαβανουν κοσμο σε μηχανογραφηση κτλ και ο χαρακτηρισμος του προσωπικου στην μισθοδοσια ειναι υπαλληλος γραφειου.

εχουμε μακρυ μελλον ακομα στην ελλαδα για το κομματι πληροφορικης.

απο οσους γνωριζω ελαχιστοι πληρωνονται αυτα που πρεπει για την δουλεια που κανουν οι περισσοτεροι απο τους λιγους εχουν μπει στην δουλεια μεσω γνωστου και για αυτο παιρνουν το κατι παραπανω αλλιως στην ιδια μοιρα με τους υπολοιπους θα ηταν.

εγω π.χ στην εργασια μου δεν αναγνωριζουν ουτε το οτι ειμαι σε μηχανογραφηση (πληροφορικη) ολες τις ωρες τις εργασια μου μπροστα σε υπολογιστες (με χαλια οθονες) ουτε τις πιστοποιησεις.

αλλα μονο την προυπηρεσια που εχω και οι αμοιβες που παιρνω ειναι ο βασικος μισθος + υπερωριες αν δεν νοιαζομουν για το δικο μου επιπεδο γνωσεων αυτη την στιγμη δεν θα ειχα καμια πιστοποιηση (και θα εβαζα τα χρηματα στην τσεπη μου αφου ειναι αχρηστες για την εργασια μου)

----------


## dmyl

> συμφωνω το οτι το οικονομικο ζητημα ειναι το πιο κρισιμο αλλα θα πρεπει ο ενδιαφερομενος να ζυγισει τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της ενεργειας του αυτης το να παρει καποια πιστοποιηση διοτι οπως ξερετε οι εταιρειες δεν αναγνωριζουν τα πτυχια τις περισσοτερες φορες θα αναγνωρισουν τις πιστοποιησεις? εδω προσλαβανουν κοσμο σε μηχανογραφηση κτλ και ο χαρακτηρισμος του προσωπικου στην μισθοδοσια ειναι υπαλληλος γραφειου.
> 
> εχουμε μακρυ μελλον ακομα στην ελλαδα για το κομματι πληροφορικης.
> 
> απο οσους γνωριζω ελαχιστοι πληρωνονται αυτα που πρεπει για την δουλεια που κανουν οι περισσοτεροι απο τους λιγους εχουν μπει στην δουλεια μεσω γνωστου και για αυτο παιρνουν το κατι παραπανω αλλιως στην ιδια μοιρα με τους υπολοιπους θα ηταν.
> 
> εγω π.χ στην εργασια μου δεν αναγνωριζουν ουτε το οτι ειμαι σε μηχανογραφηση (πληροφορικη) ολες τις ωρες τις εργασια μου μπροστα σε υπολογιστες (με χαλια οθονες) ουτε τις πιστοποιησεις.
> 
> αλλα μονο την προυπηρεσια που εχω και οι αμοιβες που παιρνω ειναι ο βασικος μισθος + υπερωριες αν δεν νοιαζομουν για το δικο μου επιπεδο γνωσεων αυτη την στιγμη δεν θα ειχα καμια πιστοποιηση (και θα εβαζα τα χρηματα στην τσεπη μου αφου ειναι αχρηστες για την εργασια μου)


+10000000000000

----------


## Frab

Καλησπερα σας,

ειμαι φοιτητης πληροφορικης και σκεφτομαι να δωσω για την πρωτη πιστοποιηση της Cisco (CCNA).Εχω βρει ηδη βιβλια, ερωτοαπαντησεις με θεματα που πεφτουν κ εναν simulator (Boson), και εχω αρχισει το διαβασμα. Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ομως ειναι:

1)Nα διαβασω μονος μου ή μηπως να παω σε καποιο κεντρο με προγραμματα πιστοποιησεων ωστε να παρω καλυτερες βασεις γιατι σκεφτομαι να μην σταματησω στο CCNA

2)Eαν απαφασισω να παω σε καποιο τετοιο "κεντρο" μπορειτε να μου προτινετε μερικα καλα? Π.Χ Να παω σε καποιο Ι.Ε.Κ η στη ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση?

Eυχαριστω

----------


## Zer0c00L

ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση

----------


## GnF

Μόνος σου κατα εμένα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μονος του ομως θα εχει ενα προβλημα? τουλαχιστον απο οσο γνωριζω δεν θα μπορει να εχει προσβαση στο online της cisco για τα μαθηματα οπως και για αλλες πληροφοριες που ειναι απαραιτητες για να μπορει να δωσει εξετασεις.

----------


## GnF

> μονος του ομως θα εχει ενα προβλημα? τουλαχιστον απο οσο γνωριζω δεν θα μπορει να εχει προσβαση στο online της cisco για τα μαθηματα οπως και για αλλες πληροφοριες που ειναι απαραιτητες για να μπορει να δωσει εξετασεις.



Οι μόνες πληροφορίες που χρειάζεται είναι η βιβλιογραφία. Αυτό λίνεται σε 10 λεπτά μέσω του ίδιου μέσου που μιλάμε τώρα (ιντερνετ τιμημένο). Για τί άλλες πληροφορίες μιλάς?

----------


## Zer0c00L

οι ασκησεις που δινονται απο την cisco και εχουν να κανουν με την υλη που περιλαμβανεται στο CCNA και στις τελικες εξετασεις δινεται μονο σε σπουδαστες ακαδημιας (απο οτι θυμαμαι)

εσυ του λες να διαβασει με διαφορα βιβλια και να ασχοληθει με διαφορους εξομοιωτες.

καμια αντιρρηση απλα εχω την ενσταση μου στο θεμα της εξομοιωσης γιατι ειναι διαφορετικο πραγμα να το εχεις ζωντανα μπροστα σου το μηχανημα.

αν ψαχει την σελιδα της cisco μπορει να βρει και ακαδημια ισως στην περιοχη του. http://locators.netacad.net/cnams/lo...assLocator.jsp

CCNA EXPLORATION 
Network Fundamentals 
Routing Protocols and Concepts 
LAN Switching and Wireless 
Accessing the WAN 

CCNA DISCOVERY
Networking for Home and Small Businesses Chapter
Working at a Small-to-Medium Business or ISP Chapter 
Introducing Routing and Switching in the Enterprise 
Designing and Supporting Computer Networks

αυτα ενδεικτικα ειναι η ΥΛΗ του CCNA Version 4.0 

απο εμπειριες που εχω ακουσει με αυτο τον τροπο που περιγραφεις (δεν ειχαν τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα)

και ξερεις οτι αυτο εχει κοστος (τις εξετασεις αν αποτυχει) θα πρεπει να ξαναπληρωσει.

----------


## GnF

> οι ασκησεις που δινονται απο την cisco και εχουν να κανουν με την υλη που περιλαμβανεται στο CCNA και στις τελικες εξετασεις δινεται μονο σε σπουδαστες ακαδημιας (απο οτι θυμαμαι)
> 
> εσυ του λες να διαβασει με διαφορα βιβλια και να ασχοληθει με διαφορους εξομοιωτες.
> 
> καμια αντιρρηση απλα εχω την ενσταση μου στο θεμα της εξομοιωσης γιατι ειναι διαφορετικο πραγμα να το εχεις ζωντανα μπροστα σου το μηχανημα.
> 
> αν ψαχει την σελιδα της cisco μπορει να βρει και ακαδημια ισως στην περιοχη του.
> 
> απο εμπειριες που εχω ακουσει με αυτο τον τροπο που περιγραφεις (δεν ειχαν τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα)
> ...



Με 100 ευρό παίρνει 2 ρουτεράκια σειράς 17. Να ναι καλά το ebay. Η ύλη υπάρχει στο διαδύκτιο.
Τα εξέταστρα αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι κανα 200αρι? 
Ενώ το όλο σεμηνάριο κανα 2000€?

πόσες φορές θα αποτύχει αν κάτσει και διαβάσει καλά? Και μιλάμε για το CCNA που είναι απίστευτα εύκολο?

Αν πάς πάντως σε ακαδημία ελληνοαμερικάνικη είναι καλυτερα και μακάρι να πετύχεις τον δημήτρη σαν instractor.

----------


## dmyl

Καλησπερα.

Οπως εχουμε ξανασυζητησει σε παραπανω posts δεν ειναι θεμα αν θα διαβασεις μονος η θα πας με simulators (ποιος simulator ειναι καλος κλπ κλπ) η με πραγματικα switches and routers αλλα κατα νου πρεπει να εχουμε οτι τα διαφορα πιστοποιητικα κεντρα ειναι ΚΕΡΔΟΦΟΡΕΣ επιχειρησεις οπου απο ανθρωπους με θεληση για μαθηση και εξιδεικευση κερδοφορουν και μαλλιστα σε ενα τετοιο τεχνικο αντικειμενο που θα πρεπει να εχεις κυριως προσβπικη εμπειρια σε τετοιους εξοπλισμους το καλυτερο απο ολα ειναι να εργαστεις εξολοκληρου μονος σου με προσωπικο εξοπλισμο αρκετο διαβασμα πολυ πληροφορια μεσω διαδικτυου (προσωπικα ειναι απλετη και διαχητη η δυνατοτητα μαθησης μεσω διαδικτυου) και αυτοσυγκεντρωση σε αυτο που κανεις.



Υ.Γ. (προσωπικη εμπειρια) Ενας υποψηφιος εργοδοτης θα ηταν θετικοτερος σε εναν επισης υποψηφιο εργαζομενο αν ο εργαζομενος εδειχνε ενα ιδιαιτερο προσωπικο ζηλο και επαιρνε την γνωση μονος του και την εκμεταλευοταν μονος του με τον καλυτερο και οικονομικοτερο τροπο και δεν ακολουθουσε την πεπατημενη. 

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## drhouse

Εγώ σε αγκελείες έχω δεί αρκετές εταιρείες να απαιτούν τις γνώσεις CCNA προκειμένου να προσλάβουν προσωπικό.

Το υλικό της Cisco είναι καταπληκτικό, για μένα αν κάποιος θέλει να μάθει δίκτυα, μια καλή αρχή είναι το υλικό της CCNA.

Τώρα άλλοι παίρνουν την πιστοποίηση με το σκονάκι και άλλοι το σπαθι του.
Ναι, υπάρχει και το σκονάκι.

Μην ξεχνάμε πως είμαστε στην εποχή που οι πληροφορίες κοστίζουν (η παιδεία δεν είναι πλέον δωρεάν.

Αν θέλεις να πάρεις την πιστοποίηση και να μάθεις τότε πρέπει :
1) ή αγοράζεις μεταχειρισμένο CISCO υλικο (ακριβότερη λύση) ή δουλεύεις με εξομειωτή (φθηνότερη).

KAI (δυστυχώς είναι λογικό 1 ΚΑΙ 2)

2) Διαβάζεις το σκονάκι (χωρίς αυτό, μάλλον θα δώσεις αρκετές φορές για να την πάρεις).

Οι πιστοποιήσεις αυτές, δεν φτιάχτηκαν για να τις παίρνει κάποιος με λίγο διαβασματάκι.
Υποτίθεται πως έχει εμπειρία αρκετή. Και για να εξηγήσω τι θέλω να πω, παραθέτω τα prerequisites για το 70-290 (Windows Server 2003 enviroment) που έτυχε να έχω κοντά μου.

Υπ' όψιν το υλικό 70-290 είναι πολύ εύκολο (User accounts, files folders, managing hardware devices, backup, no dns, no dhcp, no rras no vpn).

Αναφέρει λοιπόν οι MS στα prerequisites : "Α minimum of 12 to 18 months of experience administering win tech in a network enviroment".

To test 70-290 μπορεί να το πάρει κανείς με 1 εβδομάδα διάβασμα, όμως το υλικό χωρίς την χρονική εμπειρία οι πραγματικές γνώσεις είναι πράγματι λιγοστές. 

Άλλο να δημιουργείς users από το γραφικό περιβάλλον ενα κάθε φορά και άλλο να δημιουργείς με *ένα script*, τους λογαριασμούς, τα προφιλ (roaming), τα home folders (με τα καταλληλα perms), network drives ... των χρηστών ...

Κατά την γνώμη μου η εμπειρία παίζει πρωτεύοντα ρόλο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ σε αγκελείες έχω δεί αρκετές εταιρείες να απαιτούν τις γνώσεις CCNA προκειμένου να προσλάβουν προσωπικό.
> 
> Το υλικό της Cisco είναι καταπληκτικό, για μένα αν κάποιος θέλει να μάθει δίκτυα, μια καλή αρχή είναι το υλικό της CCNA.
> 
> Τώρα άλλοι παίρνουν την πιστοποίηση με το σκονάκι και άλλοι το σπαθι του.
> Ναι, υπάρχει και το σκονάκι.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε πως είμαστε στην εποχή που οι πληροφορίες κοστίζουν (η παιδεία δεν είναι πλέον δωρεάν.
> 
> ...


φαινεται αυτος που το εχει παρει με την αξια του και αυτος που το εχει παρει ειτε με "βοηθεια"

αν και ειναι δυσκολο στις τελικες εξετασεις αυτο που λες οι επιτηρητες των κεντρων αυτων κανουν πολυ καλα την δουλεια τους (εκτος αν ειναι δικος τους ανθρωπος εκει δεν παιρνω ορκο)

παντως εγω για να βγαλω ολες τις πιστοποιησεις μεσω ακαδημιας μου βγηκε λιγο ο πατος με την υλη εδωσα βλεπεις στο 3.1 και οχι στο 4.0 που ειναι πιο απλα.

σιγουρα μετραει ο τροπος που διαβαζει ο καθενας εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ το LAB στα πραγματικα μηχανακια μιας και στην δουλεια συνεχεια παιζω με αυτα.

τωρα για λεφτα αστο ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια υπαρχουν εταιρειες που πληρωνουν και υπαρχουν αλλες (πολυεθνικες και μη) που σου δινουν τον βασικο.

----------


## drhouse

Φίλε Zer0c00L,

Με παρεξήγησες παντελώς. 

Όταν αναφερόμουν στο σκονάκι δεν αναφερόμουν στους επιτηρητές.

Άλλο να έχεις διαβάσει από πριν τις ερωτήσεις του διαγωνίσματος και να πας να δώσεις
και άλλο να διαβάζεις την ύλη να παίζεις με το hardware και να περνάς το διαγώνισμα.
Αν ακολουθήσεις την δεύτερη πολιτική μάλλον θα το ξαναδώσεις ή θα το πάρεις με χαμηλή βαθμολογία όπως αναφέρεις κι εσύ.

Για αυτό έκανα την αναφορά στα MS prerequisites του 70-290, η εμπειρία είναι ουσιατική παράμετρος για να περάσεις το τεστ όπως λες κι εσύ με την αναφορά σου στην βαθμολογία.

Εγώ πιστεύω πως οι περισσοτεροι που θα διαβάσουν πραγματικά και θα παίξουν με πραγματικό hardware (η symulator) θα δυσκολευτούν πολύ να την πάρουν με την πρώτη.
Στην πράξη λοιπόν, είναι η γνώμη μου, οι περισσότεροι, πέρα από την προετοιμασία διαβάζουν και τις ερωτήσεις του διαγωνίσματος.

Τέλος θα παρακαλούσα δύο πράγματα.
1) να μην ερωτηθώ που μπορεί κάποιος να βρεί το σκονάκι, (you are by your own).
2) να μην παρεξηγηθούν τα όσα προανέφερα, με κανένα τρόπο δεν υπαινίσομαι να διαβάζει κανείς μόνο τις ερωτήσεις του διαγωνίσματος. Ο οποιοσδήποτε δεν γνωρίζει επαρκώς το υλικο ccna, ccnp ... κάνει μπαμ από μακρυά.  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φίλε Zer0c00L,
> 
> Με παρεξήγησες παντελώς. 
> 
> Όταν αναφερόμουν στο σκονάκι δεν αναφερόμουν στους επιτηρητές.
> 
> Άλλο να έχεις διαβάσει από πριν τις ερωτήσεις του διαγωνίσματος και να πας να δώσεις
> και άλλο να διαβάζεις την ύλη να παίζεις με το hardware και να περνάς το διαγώνισμα.
> Αν ακολουθήσεις την δεύτερη πολιτική μάλλον θα το ξαναδώσεις ή θα το πάρεις με χαμηλή βαθμολογία όπως αναφέρεις κι εσύ.
> ...


ελα φιλε μου σορρυ καταλαβα λαθος.

ναι συμφωνω με αυτου του ειδους τακτικη (να διαβαζεις τις ερωτησεις-απαντησεις) εφοσον βεβαια εχεις διαβασει ολη την υλη.

μην ανησυχεις ολοι ξερουν που τα βρισκουν τουλαχιστον στο 3.1 ηταν ευκολα τα πραγματα οπως και φυσικα υπηρχαν επισημα προγραμματα εκπαιδευσης οπως το PASS4SURE οπως επισης και αλλα εργαλεια στο να σε βαλουν στο κλιμα του σωστου/λαθους που εχουν οι ερωτησεις στα τεστ.
αν και τωρα με το 4.0 εχουν δυσκολεψει τα πραγματα αλλα παλι θα βγουν εξω οι απαντησεις βλεπεις ειναι πολλοι οι καλοθελητες που τα κανουν capture αρα ειναι ευκολο μετα.

εγω παντως απο την αρχη που ξεκινησα μεσω ακαδημιας μαζι με οτι μας ελεγε ο εκει καθηγητης  μαζι με το διαβασμα και μαζι με τον εξοπλισμο με βοηθησε να παρω με την πρωτη οποια πιστοποιηση ηθελα την οποια επειδη το ηθελα εγω ετσι γιατι με μηχανηματα cisco παιδευομαι αρκετα χρονια τωρα οποτε τα περισσοτερα τα ηξερα (απλα φρεσκαρισα τις γνωσεις μου)

αρκει να το αγαπας ισχυει για μενα.

----------


## dmyl

Η δικη μου αποψη σε ολα αυτα παραπανω ειναι οτι αν κανεις κατι πρεπει να το κανεις σωστα.

Τωρα αν προσπαθεις να αποδειξεις με μια πιστοιποιηση οτι εισαι ικανος και εμπειρος και αυτη η πιστοποιηση παταει σε εμμεσους τροπους αυτο φενεται εν καιρω και ξεχωριζουν οι γνωστες του αντικειμενου.
Επισης το πως παει καποιος να παρει καποια γνωση και να πιστοποιηθει ειναι Σημειο (αντι)Επαγγελματισμου.

Φιλικα οπως παντα και με καλες Προθεσεις
Δημητρης

----------


## Zer0c00L

ο τροπος που πηρα εγω τις πιστοποιησεις της cisco ηταν οτι υλικο δινει η ακαδημια δηλαδη το online cource μεσω της ιδιας της cisco

ασκησεις του εκπαιδευτη

τα μηχανακια της ακαδημιας και ασκησεις πανω σε αυτα

και απο εκει και περα πρακτικη ασκηση στα μηχανακια στην εργασια μου (που εγω τα διαχειριζομαι κιολας)

ολα αυτα μαζι με ενα ΣΕΤ ερωτησεων-απαντησεων απο παλιες εξετασεις που μας εδωσε ο εκπαιδευτης για να δουμε τι παιζει μιας και ειμασταν πρωταρηδες και ειχαμε και το δυσκολο 3.1 και οχι τωρα το 4.0 που ειναι για μενα το καλυτερο (ετσι μου ερχεται να παω να ξαναδωσω)

αλλα οπως ειπα την γνωση+εμπειρια την εχω απλα ελειπε το χαρτι ως αποδειξη γραπτη

----------


## sijune

Ακριβώς για τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω έχω ειλικρινά ξενερώσει με το θέμα των certifications. 

Το πόσο γνώστης είναι κάποιος, αυτό θα φανεί επι του πρακτέος, αν τα certifications του τα έχει πάρει με την αξία του ή οχι. 

Τα κόστος πάντως για το SND Securing Cisco Networks Devices 	40 h 	2.600,00 euro που βλέπω στην newhorizons για ένα απο τα πιό εύκολα exams για παράδειγμα είναι ειλικρινά εξωφρενικό.  

Τον Δεκέμβρη θα πάω στις Βρυξέλλες για το CCIE Security Lab, σε περίπτωση επιτυχίας σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να συνεργαστώ με ειδικούς απο το εξωτερικό προκειμένου να γίνονται και στην Ελλάδα σεμινάρια για υποψήφιους CCIE's κάτι που δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή.

Το αν θα ευδοκιμίσει αυτή η κίνηση θα δείξει απο το πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται για το συγκεκριμένο Certification.

Είναι απλά μια σκέψη μετά απο όσα πέρασα για να προετοιμαστώ για το Lab.

----------


## karavagos

> Τον Δεκέμβρη θα πάω στις Βρυξέλλες για το CCIE Security Lab, σε περίπτωση επιτυχίας σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να συνεργαστώ με ειδικούς απο το εξωτερικό προκειμένου να γίνονται και στην Ελλάδα σεμινάρια για υποψήφιους CCIE's κάτι που δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή.
> 
> Το αν θα ευδοκιμίσει αυτή η κίνηση θα δείξει απο το πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται για το συγκεκριμένο Certification.
> 
> Είναι απλά μια σκέψη μετά απο όσα πέρασα για να προετοιμαστώ για το Lab.


Σεμινάρια για υποψήφιους CCIEs συνήθως γίνονται από (x1/x2/x3/x4/x5) CCIEs.
Οι Έλληνες CCIEs είναι πολύ λίγοι και είτε εργάζονται σε εταιρίες του εξωτερικού είτε σε εγχώριες.
Το ίδιο (το ότι είναι λίγοι) ισχύει και για τους υποψήφιους CCIEs.
Στο εξωτερικό, όπου υπάρχει περίσσια και από τις 2 κατηγορίες, είναι λογικό να γίνονται και σεμινάρια. Επίσης είναι πολύ διαφορετικό το να γνωρίζεις κάτι από το να γνωρίζεις κάτι και να μπορείς να το μεταφέρεις και σε τρίτους.

_ΥΓ: Πάντως υπάρχουν και prive καταστάσεις "σεμιναρίων"_ 

Καλή επιτυχία σε ότι και αν κάνεις.

----------


## nstamoul

Οι αριθμοί μιλάνε από μόνοι τους...

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le...worldwide.html

----------


## sijune

> Οι αριθμοί μιλάνε από μόνοι τους...
> 
> http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le...worldwide.html


Πλέον ειναι στους 22.000 κατι.

----------


## drhouse

Να προσθέσω κι ένα ακόμα λιθαράκι για όσους θελήσουν να πάρουν την πιστοποίηση.

Μιά περίοδο αφραγκίας αποφάσισα να πάρω την ccna.
Έτσι με τα ολογοστά όβολα που διέθετα αγόρασα τα δύο σχετικά βιβλιαράκια της cisco και άρχισα το διάμασμα. Στην πορεία διαπίστωσα πως η cisco δεν απαιτούσε από τον υποψηφιο να γνώρίζει ΟΛΟ το υλικό αυτών των δύο βιβλίων ώστε αυτός να πετύχει το test.

Παρακαλώ να μην παρεξηγηθώ, τα βιβλία της ήταν καταπληκτικά απλά το ενδιαφέρον το δικόμου ήταν λιγάκι διαφορετικό. Επειδή είχα ασχοληθεί ασχοληθεί με τo server infrastracture ήθελα να γνωρίζω και τι γίνεται στο δίκτυο.

Έτσι έφθασα στην boson, εκείνη την περίοδο είχαν ένα ωραίο βιβλιαράκι 

CCNA Cisco Certified net associate* study guide* 5th Edition 

*Αυτό ήταν* το υλικό που *επρέπε να γνωρίζει* κάποιος *για να πάρει το test*.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν τα πράγματα είναι και τώρα τα ίδια, ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει.

Επειδή ο χρόνος είναι $ έκανα τούτη την παρένθεση μήπως και βοηθηθεί κανείς φουκαράς  :Razz: 
Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσετε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να προσθέσω κι ένα ακόμα λιθαράκι για όσους θελήσουν να πάρουν την πιστοποίηση.
> 
> Μιά περίοδο αφραγκίας αποφάσισα να πάρω την ccna.
> Έτσι με τα ολογοστά όβολα που διέθετα αγόρασα τα δύο σχετικά βιβλιαράκια της cisco και άρχισα το διάμασμα. Στην πορεία διαπίστωσα πως η cisco δεν απαιτούσε από τον υποψηφιο να γνώρίζει ΟΛΟ το υλικό αυτών των δύο βιβλίων ώστε αυτός να πετύχει το test.
> 
> Παρακαλώ να μην παρεξηγηθώ, τα βιβλία της ήταν καταπληκτικά απλά το ενδιαφέρον το δικόμου ήταν λιγάκι διαφορετικό. Επειδή είχα ασχοληθεί ασχοληθεί με τo server infrastracture ήθελα να γνωρίζω και τι γίνεται στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Έτσι έφθασα στην boson, εκείνη την περίοδο είχαν ένα ωραίο βιβλιαράκι 
> 
> ...


εγω δεν γνωριζω κατι αλλα θα ρωτησω και τους αλλους εκπαιδευτες της ακαδημιας που δουλευω και θα σου απαντησω αυριο.

οκ φιλε μου.

----------


## drhouse

Να απαντήσεις στους υποψίφιους  :Razz:  εγώ πιά είμαι μιας ηλικίας ...  :Smile: 

Εκείνη την εποχή πάντως τα όσα λέω ήταν πραγματικότητα.
Π.χ τα βιβλία της σισ είχαν πολλές λεπτομέριες για τα routing protocol ενω στην πράξη από τις ερωτήσεις εξετάσεων των διαπίστωνε κανείς ότι δεν εξετάζονταν στο όλο υλικο.

Και είναι λογικό μιας και υπάρχει αναλυτικότερο τεστ για τα routing protocols RIP ...

Το stady guide που αναφέρω φτιάχτικε για το σισ τεστ. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως δεν είσαι ικανός για το CCNA υλικό. Απλά επικεντρώνεσαι στο εξεταζόμενο υλικό.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους υποψίφιους.  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ Γνωρίζοντας ότι κυνδινεύω να παρεξηγηθώ, θα παρακαλούσα να νη παρεξηγηθεί η προτροπή προς το study guide. Σίγουρα αυτος που θέλει να μάθει ξέρει το πως.
Επειδή προσωπικά πέρασα από μεγάλες απενταρίες και από την άλλη μεριά έπρεπε να πετύχω ένα στόχο η ισοροπία που άναφέρω ήταν σημαντική για μένα. Γι αυτό και μόνο την αναφέρω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

δυστυχως οι εκπαιδευτες εδω δεν ξερουν κατι πανω σε βιβλιογραφια.

σορρυ

καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα σε οσους δωσουν

----------


## sijune

Η Sybex ανέκαθεν έβγαζε καταπληκτικά βιβλία για CCNA/NP/SP τσέκαρε μήπως βρείς κανένα αξίζει τον κόπο.

Το official study guide επιβάλλεται να το εχεις.

----------


## dsltts

Μετά απο καιρό ξαναμπήκα και εγώ.
όπως το ξεκίνησα αυτό το θέμα, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι αγόρασα τα 2 βιβλία, τα διάβασα και κόπηκα 2 φορές, και την τρίτη πέρασα........
δεν με ενοχλή να μεγαλώσει η βιβλιοθήκη μου ,,,και μου άρεσε όπως τα είπες φίλε drHouse, και θέλω να αγοράσω και τα 5 για το np,και ισως να δώσω σε 2 χρονάκια
από αυτά που όλοι προαναφέραμε, μόνο αν πιστεύουμε στις γνώσεις/εμπειρίες μας και στο πόσο διαβάσαμε μας δίνει δύναμη να δώσουμε......
άλλοι λέτε αγόρασα αυτά....άλλοι δούλεψα σε αυτά....άλλοι διάβασα μόνο.......και μετά έδωσα και πέρασα.
Πάντως είναι ωραίο να γνωρίζεις γιατί επιλέγεις οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση,έστω και αν το διάβασες σε μια μικρή παράγραφο στο καταχονιασμένο κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου.
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.....

----------


## Zer0c00L

συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου καλως ηρθες στο club (αλλα ειδες ομως κοπηκες δυο φορες και περασες με την τριτη αυτο ομως σημαινει οτι ξοδεψες καποια χρηματα παραπανω) ενω αν ειχες παει σε σχολη θα ηταν διαφορετικα πιστευω.

παντως και παλι συγχαρητηρια και σου ευχομαι να δωσεις και να παρεις και το επομενο 
δειχνεις οτι το αγαπας αυτο που κανεις αρα προχωρα μπροστα.

----------


## nstamoul

Επειδή και εγώ είμαι ψιλοέτοιμος να δώσω για πρώτη φορά (και να κοπώ για πρώτη φορά :P ) πως μπορώ να κανονίσω την εξέταση.Ποιά είναι τα εξεταστικά κέντρα στη Θεσ/νίκη;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επειδή και εγώ είμαι ψιλοέτοιμος να δώσω για πρώτη φορά (και να κοπώ για πρώτη φορά :P ) πως μπορώ να κανονίσω την εξέταση.Ποιά είναι τα εξεταστικά κέντρα στη Θεσ/νίκη;


http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/dispatch

*Master-D (Thessaloniki)* Dagkli &Tsimiski 135 *Thessaloniki*, *Thessaloniki*, 546 21, Greece Map it!Tel: 0034696405490 Fax: 0030 2310 241283 

*Multi Dynamic Municipal Youth Center of Neapoli*Eleutheriou Venizelou 125, Neapoli*Thessaloniki*, *Thessaloniki*, 56728, Greece Map it! Tel: +302310547037 

*Technological Educational Institute of Thessaloniki* Sindos *Thessaloniki* P.O. Box 14561*Thessaloniki*, *Thessaloniki*, 54101, Greece Map it! Tel: +302310791604 
Fax: +302310791604

----------


## karavagos

> Επειδή και εγώ είμαι ψιλοέτοιμος να δώσω για πρώτη φορά (και να κοπώ για πρώτη φορά :P ) πως μπορώ να κανονίσω την εξέταση.Ποιά είναι τα εξεταστικά κέντρα στη Θεσ/νίκη;


Στο http://www.vue.com/cisco/ μπορείς να βρεις όλες τις πληροφορίες που χρειάζεσαι.

Ειδικότερα:
http://www.newhorizons.gr/123/681.aspx
http://www.infolab.gr/ctitles.htm

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στο http://www.vue.com/cisco/ μπορείς να βρεις όλες τις πληροφορίες που χρειάζεσαι.
> 
> Ειδικότερα:
> http://www.newhorizons.gr/123/681.aspx
> http://www.infolab.gr/ctitles.htm


ακομα πιο ενημερωτικη απαντηση απο την δικη μου.

----------


## nstamoul

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2.

----------


## Zer0c00L

τιποτα θα μας ευχαριστεις οταν το δωσεις και το παρεις.

σου ευχομαι να το κανεις με την πρωτη.

----------


## dimkatsar

καλησπερα φιλε,,,,μπορεις να μου πεις τι απαιτειται για καποιον για να γινει πχ ccna instructor?.το ρωταο αυτο διοτι εχω ηδη το ccna.θΑ πρεπει να παρακολουθησω καποιο συγκεκριμενη εκπαιδευση?Αν ναι,που,ποσο διαρκει και ποσο κοστιζει?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε μου υποθετω οτι ρωτας εμενα.

καταρχην θα πρεπει η σχολη που εργαζεσαι να ειναι ακαδημια της CISCO πιστοποιημενη.
μετα θα πρεπει να εχεις φυσικα το CCNA η CCNP η CCIE 

αν τηρεις αυτα τοτε θα πρεπει να μιλησεις με καποιον απο την CISCO HELLAS ωστε να σου πει περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες για το CNAP (Cisco Networking Academy Program) + Instructor διοτι εγω εδωσα στο 3.1 CCNA κτλ τωρα στο 4.0 εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα και δεν ισχυουν τα ιδια (επισης εγω εχω ολες τις πιο πανω πιστοποιησεις) και του instructor το πηρα ως εφεδρεια για συναδελφο που ειναι ηδη υπευθυνος εδω στην σχολη για το προγραμμα.

----------


## nstamoul

Σήμερα έδωσα στο new horizons το icnd1.

Στην 4η μόλις ερώτηση ήταν ένα simulation που μου έβγαλε την πίστη.

Όταν πάτησα στην κονσόλα για να παραμετροποιήσω το router μου έβγαλε ένα μικροσκοπικό terminal όπου δεν έβλεπα τι γράφω!!!Έπρεπε να πατήσω 15 φορές το enter ούτως ώστε να "ανέβει" η γραμμή που έγραφα σε σημείο που είναι ορατό.

Τέλοσπάντων,τέλος καλό όλα καλά.Πέρασα με 940.

Το icnd2 τι επίπεδο δυσκολίας είναι σε σχέση με το icnd1;Πόσο ρεαλιστικός είναι ο στόχος του να δώσω σε ~ ενάμιση μήνα;

Edit:Το ccent θα εμφανιστεί από μόνο του στο profile μου στο cisco.com ή πρέπει να κάνω εγώ κάτι; Έγινε!

----------


## mayas

Μάγκες να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι... 
Τον ερχόμενο Φλεβάρη την κάνω για στρατό και προσπαθώ να προλάβω για να δώσω το CCNA μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα. Διαβάζω από ένα βιβλίο της Sybex κ μάλιστα την 6η έκδοση, όπου έχει σημειυθεί κ η αλλαγή της ύλης. Για τα εργαστήρια έχω το boson netsim. 
Η ερώτησή μου έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι υποχρεωτικό να ασχοληθώ με το SDM (Security Device Manager) που αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο. Αποτελεί ξέχωρο πακέτο και ο προσομοιωτής δεν το περιλαμβάνει. Οι ερωτήσεις των εξετάσεων εμπεριέχουν και αυτό?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nstamoul

Στην ίδια θέση ήμουνα και εγώ και επέλεξα να σπάσω την εξέταση σε  ICND1 (το πέρασα πριν κανά μήνα) και ICND2 που βαρέθηκα να το διαβάσω τελευταίο μήνα πριν μπω.

Εγώ διάβασα από το official exam certification library και έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.Στις εξετάσεις για το icnd1 δεν έπεσε καθόλου για sdm.Πάντως δεν είναι τίποτα το τρομερό,ούτε από άποψης πολυπλοκότητας ούτε από δυσκολία.



Off Topic


		Σου ήρθε το χαρτί;  :Razz:

----------


## mayas

Σύμφωνοι, δύσκολο δεν είναι. Ωστόσο παίρνει κάποιο χρόνο η όλη φάση που όμως λόγω στενέματος χρόνου τώρα θα μετρήσει. Χαρτί όχι ακόμα, στην αναμονή!

----------


## nstamoul

Ολόκληρο το δίνεις ή σπαστό σε 2 κομμάτια;

Αν το δίνεις σπαστό το sdm αφορά ένα κεφάλαιο (μισό για την ακρίβεια) και αφορά μόνο τη ρύθμιση μιας απλής ppp σύνδεσης.Σε ολόκληρο δεν ξέρω αν έχει και άλλα κομμάτια μέσα.

----------


## mayas

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν σκέφτηκα να το δώσω σπαστό. Από την αρχή είπα να το διαβάσω μονοκοπανιά κ ό,τι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει.

----------


## vOOz

guys ξέρει κανείς πόσο πάει το CCNP φέτος στην Ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση ? 
Και αν ξερει κανεις τιμη για CCNA Security! Είμαι ανυπόμονη, δεν μπορω να περιμένω μεχρι να ανοίξει η ακαδημία :Ρ

----------

